# boxelder creek V+ (p's, NR) trip report



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

TR's without trip reports are like strip clubs without dancers.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

Can you ask someone to help you with your TR? Maybe help you out with punctuation, spelling, writing complete sentences, when to use a paragraph, etc. Sounds like a great run, but the TR looks like it was written by a 10 year old.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahah pics coming soon. i know you guys have reading problems so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

way to go get it done. give him a break he wrote the TR fast so he could get it out to us.
-Tom


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

But we have given him a break... on his previous 612 useless posts.

But anyways... sweet Mike. The pictures should be good. 

In the future stick to pictures (like the books you're most comfortable with) and leave the writing up to someone else.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

alright i'm wrote it at work and i didn't sleep a bit last night. i could've waited and typed it up all week so its perfect or better yet keep this run a secret......
you can get the gest and take life for what its for. im not an english teacher im a kayaker and as far as i know you don't need an degree to run 5+


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Guy hits a sweet first D and is kind enough to share it with you and you blast him for bad grammar, etc? WTF?

Way to get it on, CMike. Give us the pics, dude!


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

So I finally joined the swim team, and as of know im finally off many of you buzzards hit list. GaryE was very disapointed as it was his goal for the season. I can think of many mistakes made on my part one being that when your boat breaks dont go and grab a boat that is set to fit a guy that is over 6 foot tall. I stuffed some foam and a shirt and throw bag in the front to bring up the feet and ripped out my hip pads out of my rocker which dont fit very well. Im working on a full trip report with photos and my swim story. Stay tuned in, I will get it up by the end of today!

Aaron


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

serious cahonnes on aarons part. he was faced with running balls to the wall blind and only going off of the words coming out of my mouth. serious cahonnes!!!!


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

caspermike said:


> alright i'm wrote it at work and i didn't sleep a bit last night. i could've waited and typed it up all week so its perfect or better yet keep this run a secret......
> you can get the gest and take life for what its for. im not an english teacher im a kayaker and as far as i know you don't need an degree to run 5+


I'm not an English teacher either but a teacher nonetheless. I used to be a middle school teacher so I definitely recognize how giddily exciting sexual innuendo can be but wouldn't it be interesting to have rapids named in a descriptive (i.e. 'go left and die') or creative (i.e. Sockdolager) manner.

I'll accept this as a first draft but I'm going to need to see a readable version by Wednesday if you want credit for it.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*As an English Teacher and a Rafter*

Standard (i.e. good) grammar was and is designed to promote communication between people.

Even though I'm a rafter, not a kayaker, I could easily visualize the scene CM described.

I enjoy reading creeking trip reports just because they're different than what I do (someday maybe), so thanks CM. good description and voice, even if the conventions weren't standard. ;-) 



MikeG said:


> I'm not an English teacher either but a teacher nonetheless. I used to be a middle school teacher so I definitely recognize how giddily exciting sexual innuendo can be but wouldn't it be interesting to have rapids named in a descriptive (i.e. 'go left and die') or creative (i.e. Sockdolager) manner.
> 
> I'll accept this as a first draft but I'm going to need to see a readable version by Wednesday if you want credit for it.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

i forgot to say the top half of balls to the wall is the tight double drop. the left wall is undercut so thats why its named balls to the wall and of coarse how it feels when you are dropping in above.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Welcome to the team Aaron! How does Zima taste out of a bootie?
Looking forward to some pictures.
-d


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

caspermike said:


> serious cahonnes on aarons part. he was faced with running balls to the wall blind and only *going off of the words coming out of my mouth*. serious cahonnes!!!!


Sounds like a good adventure. I'm psyched for some pics. 

Considering your command of the English language, running that shit on your description did take some serious cajones! :twisted:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

doublet said:


> Sounds like a good adventure. I'm psyched for some pics.
> 
> Considering your command of the English language, running that shit on your description did take some serious cajones! :twisted:


Just cause i can't type doesn't mean i can't speak


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Poor, poor Aaron. All I can say after seeing pictures, hearing the story first hand, and seeing the SHATTERED boat, is damn.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

caspermike said:


> Just cause i can't type doesn't mean i can't speak


No more posting until we get these pictures


----------



## splatdog (Mar 2, 2004)

*Dude*

Mike,

Boating is not about balls and beavers. Its about modest courage and tight pussy.

Love,

Splatdog


----------



## splatdog (Mar 2, 2004)

...I meant no disrespect, could be man-pussy too (which CM is always talking up)


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

figures a jackson would break in something like that, bummer, nice description though, silly old-timers and their correct english


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Aaron come on and post at least one pick from our adventure. Im getting tired of looking at the hiking hill-billy


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ahhh come on...*

That dude is sexy... I don't know what you're talking about.

He may be lookin' hillbilly... but I'm sure his family has far fewer meth-labs than Casper's up in good 'ole WY.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

my family has meth labs, what?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

LiquidGuy87 said:


> That dude is sexy... I don't know what you're talking about.


 BY THE WAY MIKE THIS OFFICIAL MAKES YOU GAY


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

caspermike said:


> BY THE WAY MIKE THIS OFFICIAL MAKES YOU GAY


And I always thought that the Union suit made us manly. I know my chick makes me dress up in it before I get any. Hmm...Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Finnaly got a trip report up on the weekend missions!

Coldfear Hot Flashes


I think im ready to go back for redemption
Enjoy!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dude im ready for part 2 this weekend i was thinking putting on earlier and than walking the mank canyon and putin in on the lower or if we find some people we could do balls to the wall again. we need to watch the levels in the gorge though so that cave doesn't fill in, we would be screwed. 
lets two day it deer creek on one day and boxelder on the other.  the weather forcast should change a bit so just watch.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

That was sick Aaron. Tell me you've been boating all winter and didn't do that coming right off the couch.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Aarons a swimming little guppy that has a problem staying upright. Now shut up Bruno.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah Aaron, forgot to congradulate you on joining the club. Come on down to Escalante this spring and Gary can demonstrate for you the correct form for swimming the Magnetic Wall.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for gettin' some pics up. Looks to be pretty sick with some quality drops. Post more pics when you get in there with some more juice.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

That's right Bruno, how was the view from the cheap seats? At least I put on, sucka. 

I mean it was nice of you to drive your lady there so she could get her run in.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

I was in Arizona with Gary and Jen over a month ago but thats about it for boating for me, the ice climbing season has been too good to get away from. 

Yes I swam and I am proud to say my first swim happened on that waterfall, running a blind big drop on a first D in a boat that didnt fit me and taking the sharp end was slightly stupid, being upside down and no idea where I am and possibly in a cave, then not getting air on good roll attempts and deciding to roll was smart!


Gary- You just wait Big Horns are going to start to rise and I have a hole with your name on it, its called 3 miles of upper Ten Sleep at 2 feet.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- tensleep, blah blah blah!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

aaron looking at my map with all the official beta we made it about 3.5 miles which is over half way. we dropped 540 feet and the first mile was 80 feet elevation drop. the 1st mini gorge was the start of the gradient. 

i have been waiting 2 long winters to run this.
if any other class V boaters want to come up and run the shit i would be more than willing to lead you down. 

35 minutes from casper.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Tensleep is for pussies.
















;-)


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

anybody want to get some this weekend? should be good if the weather stays somewhat nice. might even have something special instore this weekend.


----------



## dschmitt (May 4, 2007)

i'm in for this weekend mike, those pics look sick, i'm stoked dude. And if Deer is in too that would make for an excellent weekend. This school shit is bustin my balls, sorry i couldn't make it up for the 1st D. I'll give you a call this week, or when i get into town on friday. However early you wanna hit it up on saturday, i'm down. I'm ready to work my ass off for any kind of paddlin, just as long as I don't have to read, write or do any crappy calculus problems. should be excellent!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dschmitt said:


> i'm in for this weekend mike, those pics look sick, i'm stoked dude. And if Deer is in too that would make for an excellent weekend. This school shit is bustin my balls, sorry i couldn't make it up for the 1st D. I'll give you a call this week, or when i get into town on friday. However early you wanna hit it up on saturday, i'm down. I'm ready to work my ass off for any kind of paddlin, just as long as I don't have to read, write or do any crappy calculus problems. should be excellent!


be watching the forcast dav.. looks like some snow might hit us. and the cold weather would nearly stop most of it.... play park is dropping again like last year im sure it will start to rock in a couple more weeks though.

deer should be a positive go next week. we won't beable to get in if any snow hits the ground. needs a good week to dry otherwise we would be hiking over the mountain.

next weekend would be better if it holds out for the week you should come up here early and we will hit boxelder day one deer creek day 2 and secret creek. and day 3


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Skibum, when you graduate from the Shoshone and own a boat let me know!


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Bwa, own a boat. Why would I want to own a boat? I found a bliss stick 185 in Boise for 450, one of the mags is trying to get rid of it, but I think it might be to big. I start work next tuesday, so after I take care of a couple bills, I'll be buying a boat. If the Jackson is still around, then probably that guy.


----------

